# OK, 'fess up - Did you watch the final "Friends?"



## Henry (May 7, 2004)

The title says it all.

I'll confess - I've taped it, and plan to watch it. I'm goofy that way. It's not as if I watch it regularly, but part of me would have actually felt like I had missed out on something, had I not. I rarely watched Seinfeld, and I still caught that one.

So, did you? Did you commit the ultimate geekly sin and watch the final episode of the currently most popular show on TV?


----------



## KenM (May 7, 2004)

Yes I watched it, but how can both be considered geeky and the most popular show on TV at the same time?


----------



## Wrath of the Swarm (May 7, 2004)

I think the point is that watching the final episode, just because it _is_ the final episode, is a pretty geeky thing to do.


----------



## Crothian (May 7, 2004)

I was planning on doing so, but they aired it at nine, so I watched CSI instead.


----------



## Triumph (May 7, 2004)

I believe he was referring to the fact that since geeks often shun the mainstream, watching such a popular show would, for them, be a "sin."


----------



## Bloodstone Press (May 7, 2004)

no. 

 {vomits}


----------



## Henry (May 7, 2004)

Triumph said:
			
		

> I believe he was referring to the fact that since geeks often shun the mainstream, watching such a popular show would, for them, be a "sin."




Bingo.  I'm being a little facetious, here, but I've seen some people decry friends because it is so mainstream. The funny thing is, it does have a lot of the same things I like in shows like Buffy and Angel - one of which being CONTINUITY! At least they brought up things that happened on previous shows, and kept their story straight, unlike a lot of TV out there.

Crothian, that's why I taped Friends - I was gettin' my Grissom on. 

Anyone else?


----------



## The_lurkeR (May 7, 2004)

My girlfriend and I watched it, just because it was the final show. We both used to like it when it first started but had long ago lost interest in it. It was a little boring I thought, overly sentimental, but I guess that's how those things go.

One question we had was, what happened to Ross & Rachels baby? Didn't they have one a few years ago? It seemed odd that it wasn't mentioned at all.


----------



## Wrath of the Swarm (May 7, 2004)

People decry Friends because it's too mainstream?

Huh.  And all this time I've been decrying it because the main characters all have wisdom scores of eight.  (I think Joey's is five.)


----------



## Henry (May 7, 2004)

Wrath of the Swarm said:
			
		

> (I think Joey's is five.)




That high, huh? 

Seriously, I think the reason so many people like Joey is because the character is so optimistic and approachable. He's always happy to be doing what he's doing, even if it's soemthing as crazy as that darned play about the aliens, or being some actor's "stunt butt."  Nothing ever brings him down, and it's an appeal to a lot of people to see that represented in a TV character.


----------



## Wrath of the Swarm (May 7, 2004)

Also, he gets an awful lot of chicks.  Or at least he did.  His charisma must be around 13 or so.

Seriously, I've noticed that many of the episodes have hidden Jungian imagery and subtle metaphors.  The episode about breast milk tasting like canteloupe juice is a particularly good example.

I wonder what barsoomy would say about it?


----------



## Crothian (May 7, 2004)

Henry said:
			
		

> Crothian, that's why I taped Friends - I was gettin' my Grissom on.




Well, when your done with the tape you can send it to me


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (May 7, 2004)

Yes, I watched it.  I haven't watched it in a year or two, but I'm sort of a Jennifer Anniston fan.  I hated her when the show first started, but eventually the character grew up a little and the writers gave her something to do.  She was also great on "South Park" (the rain forest episode) in "The Iron Giant" (Hogart's mother) and in "Office Space" (even though she only had 15 pieces of flare.  ).

And to answer The LurkeR's question:  Yes, Ross and Rachel has a baby (I think it was two years ago?).  It was mentioned on the show--Rachel was flying to Paris, and her mom would be following a few days later with Emma.


----------



## AuroraGyps (May 7, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I was planning on doing so, but they aired it at nine, so I watched CSI instead.




Ditto.  Got off work at 8PM (I work in a grocery store bakery), picked up some groceries, and rode my bike back home just in time to turn on CSI.  I DID catch the last minute of Friends... but that's only because I turned to NBC for ER. 
I used to watch Friends, but the characters started to be such extreme examples of there faults and quirks, I stopped watching it a couple of years ago.  My favorite was Pheobe though.  I would love to see a series about her when she was younger, because of all the weird references she makes about her past.


----------



## EricNoah (May 7, 2004)

Friends was a show that my wife and I used to watch with another couple shortly after we got married, and it's always been something that my wife and I both enjoyed watching together even when the other couple became busier with real life and it wasn't practical for us to get together every week (we used to do the same thing with the X-Files, btw).  

I thought it was a satisfying episode, I was impressed that they didn't linger over certain stuff but just let you guess or imagine what was going to happen.  

Another reason Friends means a lot to me is that I _am _ Ross -- I'm the geeky guy who fell hard for a girl when I was very young (we were in 4th grade when we first met and my heart went pitter-pat), had a chance to get together with her when we were older, and ended up with the girl of my dreams.  So that story resonates a lot with me.


----------



## Shadowdancer (May 7, 2004)

"Friends" is one of the shows I tape and watch each week, so yeah, I watched the final episode. In fact, since it came on at 8 p.m. CDT rather than 7 p.m., I actually made it home in time to watch it "live" rather than on tape.

But the final episode of "Frasier" next week will be a bigger deal for me.


----------



## Dark Jezter (May 7, 2004)

Nope, didn't watch the final episode of Friends.  I watched CSI instead.

I used to watch friends a few years ago, but over time I lost interest in the series.  So you can rest assured that I didn't do the typical geek thing and dismiss the show outright simply because it has mainstream popularity.


----------



## Ashwyn (May 7, 2004)

No.


----------



## Mark (May 7, 2004)

Enjoyed it.


----------



## John Crichton (May 7, 2004)

Of course I did.  I've been watching for 10 years.  It was easily one of the most consistantly entertaining shows on TV.  It is an easy show to like and enjoy.  It will be missed.


----------



## kingpaul (May 7, 2004)

No I did not...I was working on NPCs instead.


----------



## ValamirCleaver (May 7, 2004)

*No*

Other than NFL or NBA games or one of my music DVD's I very rarely watch TV.


----------



## Psychotic Dreamer (May 7, 2004)

Nope didn't watch it.  Never really cared for the show.


----------



## Piratecat (May 7, 2004)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Another reason Friends means a lot to me is that I _am _ Ross




You get a million dollars an episode?!?


----------



## Silver Moon (May 7, 2004)

Shadowdancer said:
			
		

> But the final episode of "Frasier" next week will be a bigger deal for me.



And let's not forget the final episode of "Drew Carey" that was filmed the other day and will air this summer (although with the rest of this year's season).  Oh wait, ABC forgot about it, so I guess we can too.


----------



## KenM (May 7, 2004)

FYI: if you did miss it, the final episode will be out on DVD next tuesday. NBC marketing it to death. Minor spoilier:Ross and Racel's baby was mentioned, Rachel said that her Mom would be flying out to Paris in a few days, with the baby, after Rachel is settled. So the baby was mentioned.


----------



## shilsen (May 7, 2004)

I watched the latter half, since I got home from a date exactly midway through. I've been watching the show fairly regularly and quite enjoyed it. I'd have to check to be sure, but I think my date was actually one of the few people in the US who has never seen "Friends" and didn't know that the final episode was on yesterday.


----------



## Maraxle (May 7, 2004)

No.  The last time I saw an episode was in early 2001 when I was living in Brazil and I decided to try and watch some TV one night.  The only thing on that was in English (with Portuguese subtitles) at that particular time was Friends.  About halfway through the show I decided to walk down the street and get myself a bottle of wine.  It's a good thing I did, too, because they followed that show up with Popular, Charmed, and CSI.


----------



## aliensex (May 7, 2004)

Barendd said:
			
		

> in "Office Space" (even though she only had 15 pieces of flare.  ).




She only had 5 pieces of flare... Not that there is anything wrong with that, if you just want the minimum.  

I totally missed it.  I haven't watched the last 2 or 3 seasons, so I figured I would just be lost as to what was going on.  Oh well, at least That 70's show is still going (but probably not that much longer  ).


----------



## Datt (May 7, 2004)

Yep.  My wife and I have been watching it together ever since we started going out in October of 2000.  It was a great show and had some awesome episodes.  I must say that I agree with the fans pick for favorite all time episode.  I love The One with The Prom Video episode.


----------



## Darmanicus (May 7, 2004)

Henry said:
			
		

> The title says it all.
> 
> I'll confess - I've taped it, and plan to watch it. I'm goofy that way. It's not as if I watch it regularly, but part of me would have actually felt like I had missed out on something, had I not. I rarely watched Seinfeld, and I still caught that one.
> 
> So, did you? Did you commit the ultimate geekly sin and watch the final episode of the currently most popular show on TV?




I'm gonna watch it tonight so I won't bother reading the rest of this thread, byeeeee


----------



## Sarigar (May 7, 2004)

I watched friends for the first few seasons.  After a while it started to become the same stories retold in different ways.  The humor is always good on the show, but I just couldn't stick with it for that long.  Having watched the first episode I had to watch the last.


----------



## Dimwhit (May 7, 2004)

I was gaming last night, but I did record it.


----------



## Wombat (May 7, 2004)

Nope.  No tv.  I've seen a couple episodes over the years -- they were alright, but nothing to really draw me in.  I would be much more interested in watching the last episode of _Frasier_.


----------



## Arnwyn (May 7, 2004)

No, but my SO taped it (for herself, not me).


----------



## ASH (May 7, 2004)

I got into friends when it was brought into sydication, i have not seen all the episodes, but if its on, i will watch it. But i have never caught it on its regular night and time because I am a survivor freak, and since they are usually on at the same time, i watch survivor. Last night I got to watch both.
 YAY!


----------



## thatdarncat (May 7, 2004)

Nope, I watched CSI. Good episode too.


----------



## Desdichado (May 7, 2004)

Yep.  Friends started later in the same year that we were married, and for several years, we watched it very regularly as a kinda couples thing -- it was something that we did together, and it was pretty consistently entertaining.  At some point after leaving Texas and coming to Michigan about four years ago, I completely lost interest in almost anything on TV, much to my wife's chagrin.  I think the proliferation of reality TV played an important part in that, for that matter.

So I haven't followed it the last few years, although my wife always watches it, so it's rare that I don't at least catch some of it while I'm puttering around the house and happen to pass through the family room.  It's still consistently entertaining.

Since it's the last time we'll be able to watch it together (not counting sindication), we did.  Thought it was pretty good -- much better than the Seinfeld series finale.

Frasier, on the other hand, which also ends on Thursday, my wife has also stopped watching in the last few years.  We'll probably miss that one, which is too bad, because a few years ago it was another one of our favorite shows.


----------



## Dark Jezter (May 7, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Since it's the last time we'll be able to watch it together (not counting sindication), we did. Thought it was pretty good -- much better than the Seinfeld series finale.




The Seinfeld series finale was a major disappointment.  One of the most funniest and most popular shows on TV, and the creators decided to wrap it up with a clip show, and a not-very-funny one at that.

As you can probably guess, I'm not too crazy about clip shows.  It's wrong to advertise an episode as "all new" when most of the footage is just highlights from old episodes.

But anyways, sorry for the side-rant.


----------



## A2Z (May 7, 2004)

The_lurkeR said:
			
		

> One question we had was, what happened to Ross & Rachels baby? Didn't they have one a few years ago? It seemed odd that it wasn't mentioned at all.



You're worried about Ross and Rachel's baby? What about Ross' other son? That kid disapeared off the face of the earth. Even his father seems to have forgotten about him.


----------



## Mercule (May 7, 2004)

Nope.  Couldn't pay me to watch it.

Okay, that's not true.  I'm pretty mercenary.  You could pay me to watch it.

In truth, I think I've watched maybe 10 minutes of Friends during its entire run.  I just, quite simply, don't have any opinion or interest in it.


----------



## Templetroll (May 7, 2004)

I caught the last few minutes only because I was going to tape ER for my daughter.  I've liked some of the actors in other things but never saw a full episode, or more than a few minutes, of any of that series.

Now, I did se the final episode of St Elsewhere and _that_ was pretty cool!  It was a twist that did catch me by surprise.

M*A*S*H was a good final episode, nice and schmaltzy.

The last episode of The Bob Newhart show was cool also, very funny suprise ending.

Buffy had a good ending, (how do you do that spoiler cover?)


----------



## Shadowdancer (May 7, 2004)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> The Seinfeld series finale was a major disappointment. One of the most funniest and most popular shows on TV, and the creators decided to wrap it up with a clip show, and a not-very-funny one at that.
> 
> As you can probably guess, I'm not too crazy about clip shows. It's wrong to advertise an episode as "all new" when most of the footage is just highlights from old episodes.
> 
> But anyways, sorry for the side-rant.



The finale of Seinfeld was not a clip show. They did a clip show as a preview for the finale. But the final episode was the trial.


----------



## ssampier (May 8, 2004)

Nope and I could honestly care less. I was busy doing other things. I missed half of CSI, though.

Friends was nearly really funny to me, just mindly entertaining. I thought it dragged on long enough. Of course, the replacement is probably more "reality show" nonsense.


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 8, 2004)

No. It's that Joey spinoff.


----------



## DaveStebbins (May 8, 2004)

Yes, I watched the show through its entire run and I watched the finale.

I also watched the final episodes of Barney Miller, MTM, M*A*S*H, Family Ties, Cheers, Newhart, Seinfeld, and probably Frasier next week.

What can I say? I've been a sitcom junkie for more than three decades.  

-Dave
Can't remember others off hand.


----------



## AuroraGyps (May 8, 2004)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> And let's not forget the final episode of "Drew Carey" that was filmed the other day and will air this summer (although with the rest of this year's season).  Oh wait, ABC forgot about it, so I guess we can too.





You're joking right?  I used to love The Drew Carey show... until Kate left and they totally changed the show.  It's weird, people act like she was never even on it and has only done Scrubs.
I also used to love Who's Line is it Anyway.  That's one show I'd love to see on DVD, with all the stuff they couldn't show on TV added on.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (May 8, 2004)

I had one gripe and one only. There was absolutly no leadin for Joey's spinoff.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (May 8, 2004)

Of course I watched it.  I've seen every episode.  It really was one of the best scripted comedies out there in the post-Seinfeld world.  It was never my absolute favorite (Scrubs rules Thursdays now!) but it had good, familiar characters who grew as the show continued.  It even had a few classics, like the quiz show episode when the guys won Monica and Rachel's apartment.

 "He's a...he's a TRANSPONSTER!"

 "_That's not even a word!_"


----------



## Dark Jezter (May 8, 2004)

Shadowdancer said:
			
		

> The finale of Seinfeld was not a clip show. They did a clip show as a preview for the finale. But the final episode was the trial.



_*slaps self in the forehead*_

You're right, of course. It's been a while since I saw the Seinfeld finale.

The last episode of Seinfeld was still a disappointment, though.


----------



## AuroraGyps (May 8, 2004)

Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> Of course I watched it.  I've seen every episode.  It really was one of the best scripted comedies out there in the post-Seinfeld world.  It was never my absolute favorite (Scrubs rules Thursdays now!) but it had good, familiar characters who grew as the show continued.  It even had a few classics, like the quiz show episode when the guys won Monica and Rachel's apartment.
> 
> "He's a...he's a TRANSPONSTER!"
> 
> "_That's not even a word!_"




That's my favorite episode too.  
Paraphrased:  Ross: What name appears on the TV Guide?
                   Rachel: Chandler gets it.  Chandler Bing!
                   Ross: No, it's Chanandaler Bong.
                   Chandler: That's _Ms_ Chanandaler Bong.  

That's also the episode that Pheobe get's implanted with her brother & his wife's eggs.  
Pheobe singing:
 "Are you in there little fetus?  
 In nine months willl you come and greet us? 
 I will buy you some Adidas."


----------



## The_lurkeR (May 8, 2004)

A2Z said:
			
		

> You're worried about Ross and Rachel's baby? What about Ross' other son? That kid disapeared off the face of the earth. Even his father seems to have forgotten about him.




Haha, that's true, forgot about that one too. They didn't seem to care for kids very much in that show.  I mean even in that last episode, Chandler and Monica had their newborn kids for what, a couple hours? So what do they do?
Why they leave them ALONE across the hall while they disassemble the foosball table for who knows how long?!?


----------



## Ranger REG (May 8, 2004)

AuroraGyps said:
			
		

> You're joking right?  I used to love The Drew Carey show... until Kate left and they totally changed the show.  It's weird, people act like she was never even on it and has only done Scrubs.



Actually, I have seen the one episode that featured Kate's departure (by marrying a military man and moving to Guam where he will be stationed). It was kinda sad because Drew did everything he could to sabotage the wedding, and vowing he won't attend, but he did. It then ended up him on the couch, numb, with his two buddies staying with him, watching the _Mary Tyler Moore Show._

BTW, ABC is allowing the _Drew Carey Show_ to close out the series run by airing the remaining final episodes during the summer. It's been a good run.

Oh, yeah. _Friends_ is one of my most guiltiest of pleasure. Granted, I have watched some of the new shows the same time as _Friends_ is on, like _Survivor_ or _WWF Smackdown!_ but I still go back. I taped the finale, even though next Tuesday they'll release that episode on DVD.


----------



## Silver Moon (May 8, 2004)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> BTW, ABC is allowing the _Drew Carey Show_ to close out the series run by airing the remaining final episodes during the summer.



ABC will be running two brand new episodes twice a week from June to August to finish out the final season that they had contracted for. 

And as for the Friends finale.  I saw some of it.   The only part that was even half-enjoyable was Monica destroying the foosball table, but even that didn't quite work as humor since she left the two newborn babies alone in the other apartment while she was doing that.


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 8, 2004)

First look at 'Joey'.

http://aintitcool.com/display.cgi?id=17508


----------



## Asmo (May 8, 2004)

John Crichton wrote:

"Of course I did. I've been watching for 10 years. It was easily one of the most consistantly entertaining shows on TV. It is an easy show to like and enjoy. It will be missed."

What the man said.

Easily one of my top 5 shows and so far the best ending I´ve ever seen of a show. I will miss it so much. They have to make a Friends movie, there can be no other alternative.

Asmo


----------



## Tetsubo (May 10, 2004)

With a small amount of pride I can say with complete honesty that I have never seen a single episode of the series.


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 10, 2004)

Misplaced pride if I may say so.


----------



## Urbanmech (May 10, 2004)

Good ending to a excellent show.  The last 2-3 seasons haven't been quite as good as the first 7 but there were some gems in there.  My favorite episode is the one where they go to Vegas and Ross and Rachel end up getting hammered and then married and Joey discovers his identical hand twin.


----------



## John Crichton (May 11, 2004)

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> With a small amount of pride I can say with complete honesty that I have never seen a single episode of the series.





			
				Mercule said:
			
		

> Nope. Couldn't pay me to watch it.
> 
> Okay, that's not true. I'm pretty mercenary. You could pay me to watch it.
> 
> In truth, I think I've watched maybe 10 minutes of Friends during its entire run. I just, quite simply, don't have any opinion or interest in it.





			
				Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> Misplaced pride if I may say so.



Too true.  Don't take pride in something that you never gave a chance to.  Tetsubo & Mercule, you may have missed out on something that would have really entertained you.  Yes, it was mainstream but that does not mean that it sucked or wasn't entertaining.  There is a reason why it has been copied so many times in the last 10 year...


----------



## DaveStebbins (May 11, 2004)

Asmo said:
			
		

> Easily one of my top 5 shows and so far the best ending I´ve ever seen of a show.



I don't think I'd go that far. It was an OK ending to a very good show. I liked the final Friends episode and I've watched the entire run, but I wasn't blown away by it. These days, everyone feels like they have to have some sort of blockbuster ending. Some of the earlier sitcom endings were, IMO, better; Mary Tyler Moore, Barney Miller, Newhart. Maybe it's just nostalgia, but they seemed to end with a little more class and a little less obvious of an attempt to wow the audience. Sure they tugged the heartstrings, that is part of the poignancy of all endings. But these days, finales seems to be under pressure to produce the great big wow-surprise instead of just tipping their hats and saying good-bye.

Sorry, I'm rambling. I'll stop now.


----------



## John Crichton (May 11, 2004)

Asmo said:
			
		

> John Crichton wrote:
> 
> "Of course I did. I've been watching for 10 years. It was easily one of the most consistantly entertaining shows on TV. It is an easy show to like and enjoy. It will be missed."
> 
> ...



I'm glad we agree.  However, I do have a question:  You'd really want to see a movie?  I don't, simply because I thought the ending worked just fine as a farewell.  The show came full circle:

Joey started alone and ended alone but along the way he did learn how to love.  They were faithful to the character.

Ross finally got Rachel.  It had to happen.

Crazy Monica got her loving husband and started the family she was so desperate to have.  It had to happen.

Rachel finally grew up.  She got a good job, lived on her own and even had and raised a child out of wedlock (yes, she had help but the point remains).

Chandler kept being weird and it didn't stop just because he married Monica.  His character may have grown the most over the course of the show (with the second being a tie between Phoebe & Joey).

Phoebe's eternal kindness and loyalty was finally repaid as she netted herself a quality guy who truly got her.  She also seemed to put most of her demons behind her.

The best thing about the show was that it was consistant not only in being funny but in the plot as well.  I think someone else mentioned this but it is worth repeating.  There certainly was a 'Friends' universe just like there is a 'Star Wars' universe and a 'Buffyverse.'  The show was rooted in reality but the show wasn't set there.  It was a show of relationships and growth.  We watched them all change and grow and it was very organic - not forced as it seems to be on many other shows.

The finale was a good send-off.  I don't think it should be lessened in any way by making a motion picture.  I don't mind the spin-off or any cameos there but this was a solid ending that ended at a proper time.  The show didn't overstay its welcome nor get its legs cut out from under it like with so many other great programs.


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 11, 2004)

I believe NBC is trying to get the cast together for a hour long reunion 
Thanksgiving show set to air next fall. Basically to crosspromote 'Joey'.


----------



## EricNoah (May 11, 2004)

Boy it really hit me today when I was going through my VCR menu to remove Thursday nights from the list of programs.  Thank god for DVD or I'd have almost nothing to watch!  Am I going to turn into one of those old people who goes around saying "The only good shows have gone off the air.  The stuff on today is no good, gosh darn it!"


----------



## Henry (May 11, 2004)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Am I going to turn into one of those old people who goes around saying "The only good shows have gone off the air.  The stuff on today is no good, gosh darn it!"




Myth Busters - it's what the Man Show should've been.  Thank goodness it's still on. After Angel goes, with the exception of the CSI's, I'll be in the same boat!


----------



## John Crichton (May 11, 2004)

Henry said:
			
		

> After Angel goes, with the exception of the CSI's, I'll be in the same boat!



What about shows like Scrubs, Alias & Smallville?


----------



## Henry (May 11, 2004)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> What about shows like Scrubs, Alias & Smallville?



My opinion, of course, but - Bah, Pflah, and Urgh! 

Watched Scrubs a few times, didn't get me excited enough to watch more than once per incident. Alias is good, I'll admit, but I just can't get into it - events seem to disappear from show to show in Star Trek Voyager style, hence it doesn't interest me.

Smallville I'm currently watching, but I'm hanging on with the barest of interest, just like Tru Calling. If anything comes along even REMOTELY interesting that competes, I'd drop them with reckless abandon - they are minimally acted and minimally entertaining to me.


----------



## Vocenoctum (May 11, 2004)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> The finale was a good send-off.  I don't think it should be lessened in any way by making a motion picture.  I don't mind the spin-off or any cameos there but this was a solid ending that ended at a proper time.  The show didn't overstay its welcome nor get its legs cut out from under it like with so many other great programs.



I thought it was a good send off as well, if some of the "heart tugs" were a bit telegraphed.
What I think is amusing is that they act like it's the End in the ep, but really, Ross & Monica are related, it's not like Monica/ Chandler & Ross/ Rachel aren't still going to see each other constantly.

No Joey lead in was odd to me.

I've watched the show for years, I lost track of Frasier. Scrubs is the only one of the newer shows to make it for me, and they've been shuffling it around a bit much this season.
Malcolm was good, but drags a bit now.


----------



## Vocenoctum (May 11, 2004)

Shadowdancer said:
			
		

> The finale of Seinfeld was not a clip show. They did a clip show as a preview for the finale. But the final episode was the trial.



Side note, but a lot of people consider the trial to be little more than a clip show as well.


----------



## John Crichton (May 11, 2004)

Henry said:
			
		

> My opinion, of course, but - Bah, Pflah, and Urgh!
> 
> Watched Scrubs a few times, didn't get me excited enough to watch more than once per incident. Alias is good, I'll admit, but I just can't get into it - events seem to disappear from show to show in Star Trek Voyager style, hence it doesn't interest me.
> 
> Smallville I'm currently watching, but I'm hanging on with the barest of interest, just like Tru Calling. If anything comes along even REMOTELY interesting that competes, I'd drop them with reckless abandon - they are minimally acted and minimally entertaining to me.



Ah, well I can see Smallville not being high on the to-watch list but Scrubs is one of the best shows on TV right now.  Hilarious with a good plot.  As for Alias, it's the best genre show on TV and has been since Firefly and Farscape were cancelled.  All IMO, of course.


----------



## Welverin (May 11, 2004)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> As for Alias, it's the best genre show on TV and has been since Firefly and Farscape were cancelled.




Not exactly the way you want to become the best.


----------



## Henry (May 11, 2004)

Welverin said:
			
		

> Not exactly the way you want to become the best.




Well, you could say it "survived" - it outwitted, outlasted, and outplayed its opposition.


----------



## Desdichado (May 11, 2004)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> Ah, well I can see Smallville not being high on the to-watch list but Scrubs is one of the best shows on TV right now.  Hilarious with a good plot.  As for Alias, it's the best genre show on TV and has been since Firefly and Farscape were cancelled.  All IMO, of course.



I've heard Smallville has improved considerably since the first season, when I quit watching it.  Alias comes and goes -- at times I think it's great, then it descends into episode after episode of soap opera.  Most recently I've been on an Alias hiatus, although I hear it's improved again.  And Scrubs is reasonably funny, but it also doesn't grab me and say "You must watch me every week!"  I do watch it from time to time, and I'm usually satisfied with the entertainement it gives me, but I'd hesitate to call it one of the best shows on TV.


----------



## John Crichton (May 11, 2004)

Welverin said:
			
		

> Not exactly the way you want to become the best.



 Well, sure.  But Alias was damn good (and one of the best shows on) even when Firefly and Farscape were around.  I just liked those 2 shows a bit more.


----------



## John Crichton (May 11, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I've heard Smallville has improved considerably since the first season, when I quit watching it. Alias comes and goes -- at times I think it's great, then it descends into episode after episode of soap opera. Most recently I've been on an Alias hiatus, although I hear it's improved again. And Scrubs is reasonably funny, but it also doesn't grab me and say "You must watch me every week!" I do watch it from time to time, and I'm usually satisfied with the entertainement it gives me, but I'd hesitate to call it one of the best shows on TV.



Smallville has improved considerably since season one.  This has been the best season so far in terms of less krypro-villians and overall plot.  It's darker and deeper than when it started.  Plus, we seem to be seeing more of the Luthors every week.  Can't get enough of them...  

I think shows like Alias and Scrubs need to be watched on weekly basis (or whenever they come on) to get the full amount of enjoyment from them.  Especially Alias.  If you miss too much of it you will really lose any stock they have built with you emotionally.  The best way to watch Alias is actually on DVD because you can burn right through everything without having to wait for cliffhangers.

As for Scrubs, to me, it is the best comedy since Newsradio (my favorite of all time).  So take that as you will.


----------



## Maraxle (May 12, 2004)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Am I going to turn into one of those old people who goes around saying "The only good shows have gone off the air.  The stuff on today is no good, gosh darn it!"



I'm already one of those old people and I'm only 26.  About the only thing I watch now is Chappelle's Show.  I miss Cheers, Seinfeld, John Doe, Frasier (back when it was good), Futurama, The Critic, The Family Guy, and a few others.  Personally, I don't like buying the DVDs because I have seen all of the episodes already.  That's why I rarely buy movies too, since I watch them once and then put them away.


----------



## AuroraGyps (May 12, 2004)

I find I don't watch as many sitcoms as I used, but I occationaly catch Scrubs and Frasier.  I really enjoyed Michael J. Fox when he was on Scrubs; his character was funny, but also pulled at the heart strings.  Frasier's pretty good too and my favorite is Niles.  David Hyde Pierce makes me laugh so hard... I wish they'd do a Niles spinoff.  My favorite Niles moment was the beginning of an episode they did with him not talking at all and he's trying to iron his pants.  Anybody else know that one?  I won't say what happens, because you have to see it.  It's one of those moments you have to see for yourself.


----------



## Welverin (May 12, 2004)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> Well, sure.  But Alias was damn good (and one of the best shows on) even when Firefly and Farscape were around.




Firefly was around? I thought fox bought a few episodes and cancelled it before airing any of them because the ratings weren't good enough.


----------



## John Crichton (May 12, 2004)

Welverin said:
			
		

> Firefly was around? I thought fox bought a few episodes and cancelled it before airing any of them because the ratings weren't good enough.



 It sure felt like it...


----------



## Ranger REG (May 13, 2004)

AuroraGyps said:
			
		

> Frasier's pretty good too and my favorite is Niles.  David Hyde Pierce makes me laugh so hard... I wish they'd do a Niles spinoff.  My favorite Niles moment was the beginning of an episode they did with him not talking at all and he's trying to iron his pants.  Anybody else know that one?  I won't say what happens, because you have to see it.  It's one of those moments you have to see for yourself.



Hmm. _Frasier_ is an excellent blend of "smart" and "dumb" comedy put together. It's like PBS married to _The Three Stooges._

Can't believe I have grown up watching _Cheers_ and _Frasier._ Damn, I'm old!


----------



## Henry (May 13, 2004)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Hmm. _Frasier_ is an excellent blend of "smart" and "dumb" comedy put together. It's like PBS married to _The Three Stooges._
> 
> Can't believe I have grown up watching _Cheers_ and _Frasier._ Damn, I'm old!




You think that's bad? I started watching Cheers in elementary school, and finished COLLEGE before the final season ran!


----------



## DaveStebbins (May 14, 2004)

Henry said:
			
		

> You think that's bad? I started watching Cheers in elementary school, and finished COLLEGE before the final season ran!



Thanks guys, for making feel sooo young.

FYI, I had already dropped out of college when the M*A*S*H finale aired.

-Old Dave


----------



## Klaus (Jul 12, 2004)

The finale aired here last week, and I managed to watch it on Sunday.

Having moved from three different houses in my life, I can say that "empty apartment and leaving the keys for Trigger" scene totally resonated with me.

A great show, and a great series altogether.

One of the lines I remember best is from the episode where Chandler and Joey, living in the purple apartment, misteriously got free p0rn.

Trigger: Hey, that girl is all kinds of naked!

As for not seeing each other, well, Monica and Chandler are living outside of town, Rachel and Ross will probably move in together and pay more attention to Emma and Ben, and Phoebe lives with Mike. So no more "spending half the day at Central Perk" or "walking across the hall like it's an extension of your own house". They'd be seeing each other only at weekends, then the weekends would grow farther apart, and then they'd just be an old photograph, like "Me and the Gang at Java Joe's" (from the episode where Granma Geller passed away).

I can certainly understand why Joey, living alone across strangers, would decide to move to LA and try to get his acting career going, while helping his nephew grow up.

When Angel ends (in a month for me), it's gonna be just Smallville, 24 and Joey.


----------



## PhoenixDarkDirk (Jul 13, 2004)

I liked the thing SNL did on Weekend Update right after the end of Friends.  They said that a local couple was arrested for child neglect after leaving their daughter at home and spending a few days at a coffee shop to discuss their relationship.  This was accompanied by a picture of Ross and Rachel.


----------



## diaglo (Jul 13, 2004)

what's friends?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 14, 2004)

Ok. I'll 'fess up. I never taped the final episode nor watched it when it was on.

I'll further 'fess up and say that I haven't watched it since about season 2.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Jul 14, 2004)

I've never watched a single episode. That guy from Band of Brothers is in it, right?


----------

